# The Hustler!



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I've spent my morning recycling cans in the basement because it's snowing outside. I used the right tool for the job too, Pult's Hustler!! I got this about a week ago and can't put it down.

Mine is white HDPE, it accepts whatever bands or attachments you would like to shoot and it's a straight up simple design, which I like. I added the lanyard just because I have them laying around, I'm not so sure it's even needed. The only thing I can think of that might make it better is a slightly longer handle but that being said, it's still a joy to shoot.

It's a great frame for EDC, it's pocketable, very quick attachments if you like tubes and it has a bit wider forks so it should sling rocks just great. I'd suggest you hit up Pult and get one, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome craftsmanship.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

The hustler is an awsome frame to have ????????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Here's a little video I did with the hustler if u don't mind me posting it here 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Been wanting one since I first saw one months ago. Awesome stuff.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Hit him up Nerd, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

How did i not see this!! Thanks man. Glad youre enjoying it! Im gonna have a few micarta ones available soon. Just need to get this damn bandsaw.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

There is one listed on eBay for $28.00


----------

